# What caused shiney spots. in Danish Oil



## agassiz51 (Jan 6, 2010)

I am totally new to woodworking. Doing some basic shelves out of red oak. After sanding them I applied two coats of Watco Danish Oil as directed on the can. I have some small areas that look shiney when the lights hits the shelf at certain angles. What caused this and how do I get rid of them? Can I buff them out with something? Since they will only be holding books and Knick knacks should I apply a protective coating and if so what would you recommend? I am happy with the color so do not want to sand and reapply if I do not have to. I would really appreciate some advise.


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

pretty sure the directions say you are supposed to go back and wipe off excess a few times, did you do that?

Are the shiny areas over knots where the oil might not have soaked in as well?

Since they are just knick knack shelves, you might not need to worry about anything else. A film finish might help with movement a LITTLE, but not much, particularly if the shelves are small to begin with.
I've got stuff in my house with nothing but Watco on them.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

The oil is just bleeding out of the very open pores of oak. Rub the pieces a few times a day for what might be several days. The shiny spots will begin to go away. I would wait with a topcoat until the oil has cured (not just dry) for probably a month. If you put a topcoat on it before it's fully cured, you'll run into trouble with the topcoat not adhering.
When you can put your nose right up to the wood and not smell any finish, then it should be cured.


----------



## agassiz51 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Yes I did wipe it down with clean rags. I did the work outside on the larger pieces as my wife is fairly sensitive to odors. It was only about 45 degrees so I thought that may have some effect on it. I did the smaller trim pieces indoors and they do not seem to suffer from the same problem. I will keep wiping them down as suggested. Thanks again. 

Leon


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I was staining (oil stain) red oak crown molding once and put it outside to make more room in my garage. Putting it outside (in the sun) accelerated the bleeding like crazy. Continually wiping down as it's drying will take care of this.


----------

